

CloudFlare Enables ChaCha20/Poly1305 for all sites - grittygrease
https://blog.cloudflare.com/do-the-chacha-better-mobile-performance-with-cryptography/

======
rdl
It does feel a bit scary being this far on the bleeding edge of adoption of
cryptography (since people tend to be really conservative), but since the
alternative is known to be bad (RC4...), there really isn't much choice.

Thank you Google for everything you've done on this; Android and Chrome are
doing a lot for Internet security.

~~~
floody-berry
When Rijndael was chosen as AES, it was ~3 years old and was broken for 6-7
rounds out of 10 with 128 bit keys, and 7-8 rounds out of 14 with 256 bit
keys. Chacha20 is 7 years old now and is broken for 7 rounds out of 20, with
the attacks on BLAKE/BLAKE2 holding up that margin. You should be very
comfortable with Chacha20!

------
justcommenting
Thank you also to djb for _designing_ the salsa20 family & poly1305.

And kudos to Cloudflare for pushing the envelope in this regard!

